# Dante Exum diagnosed with torn ACL



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628661289779224576


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628697190999785472


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628716426266738688


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

2014 draft class continues to be snake bitten.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Within one season and two offseasons, four of the top seven picks from the 2014 Draft have suffered season-ending knee or foot injuries (two season-enders for Embiid).


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

This is bull****. I feel terrible for the kid.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Exact same kind of jump stop that shredded D Rose's knee. These guys are killing their knees for years with the wear and tear before they get into a pro team's training program to strengthen their bodies. It's a big shame.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This is going to put a bit of a damper on Utah's first playoff run in 5 years.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> This is going to put a bit of a damper on Utah's first playoff run in 5 years.


Utah not making the playoffs. Is Goubert your new Bogut?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Utah not making the playoffs.


The locks (assuming relatively good healthy) in the West are Houston, OKC, Golden State, San Antonio, and LAC. Memphis is very likely also a lock. I believe the 7th best team is the Pelicans, but they are far from a lock.

If Exum were healthy all year, why wouldn't Utah be at the top of the Sacramento/Phoenix/Dallas pack? They did win 38 games last year.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

If the NBA would start calling traveling, there would be less injuries.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/629033819585122304


----------

